# CRAIGLOOK has now become.........



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

CLAZ


*http://claz.org/*


For those of you who frequent Craigslist and want to check on items that are 'scarce' or hard-to-find, 
Craiglook was the place to find it, as they would take *ALL* the postings from across the
country on everything and it would pop up when you asked it. Apparently, the powers that be at 
Craigslist didn't like them using a 'similar-sounding' name as theirs and told them to cease and desist 
and they did so comply, but have now come up with a way around that little difficulty by renaming it. :nana:


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Boy did this ever surprise and shock me. From the way craiglook appeared and carried the same ads I thought they were one and the same company, just a better user friendlier version. Guess I'll have to try the new one and also begin checking the less friendly craigslist.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## jmtinmi (Feb 25, 2009)

I have a few 'saves' on the old craiglook and when I went to the site today a message popped up telling about the 'conflict'. I am glad that the site isn't gone, I go to it all the time!


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Well I just checked out claz and craigslist and with the changes find that neither now serve me. Either that or I need lessons on how to use craigslist. Can you set the results for distance? I don't wish to see everything in Wichita, only close to where I live.

The results from claz are now so limited as to what is listed it has become worthless. About all I found was cars and boats and only a very few of the ads I saw just yesterday.

Those two companies definitely need to MERGE in my opinion. lol


----------



## rean (Nov 18, 2008)

I did a test run for "rocking chair" on the new craiglook, and not one craigs list ad came up.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

I just sent another message to the idiots at craigslist. what a crock. Service to the community. yah. right. Can't do multiple listings in multiple cities...so things can only be found in ONE city listing. Which means, when I want to find, say "VW rabbit" parts, I now have to look in Madison. Milwaukee, Mpls, Davenport, Chicago, LaCrosse, Platteville, and so on...just to find ONE stupid part. 

ARGHGHGHHH


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

Have you tried Search Tempest? It lets you search Craigslist within a distance radius of your choosing, including the whole country if you are so inclined.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Thanks Wags. A better alternative than none. Was surprised it also turned up Ebay items on a search I did.


----------



## PlowGirl (Nov 16, 2005)

I used Craiglook all the time. It was my favorite online shopping tool. Not liking CLaz so far, and I've already thanked Craigslist for their part in it's closure. Thanks from me too, Wags for suggesting search tempest.


----------



## ulanbator (Oct 31, 2010)

CraigsPal.com - The efficient way to use our resources. Search craigslist reader,free craigslist search tool browser,search all craigslist

Free Version has no search limitations. You may search by city radius or whole US, results neatly sorted in user friendly search result screen. Advanced keyword filtering interface.

Member version has ray of productivity and efficiency tools, automated search, notifications, mapping features, favorites (saves pages after they expire on craigslist).

CraigsPal is public supported project with membership donations, no monthly fees.


----------



## PlowGirl (Nov 16, 2005)

Claz is getting better, but still not the same as before. I don't think it was just a name change. There don't seem to be any CList ads at all. SearchTempest runs very slow and I don't care for the format. Kijiji is simply ebay ads. I want my old Craiglook back!


----------

